# Fly fishing and Cichlids



## jlogan (Jun 23, 2009)

I travel throughout central and south america on business and that affords me alot of fishing opportunities. I was wondering if anyone else here fly fishes?

My last trip to Costa Rica I cought a cichlid, If anyone can Identifiy it for me I would appreciate it:










If anyone ever wants sunfishes, bluegill or bream let me know! I use barbless hooks and have had success keeping a few in aquariums after catching them.










I am going back to Costa Rica in septmeber to fish for Mujarra, Snook and Tarpon. My wife and I are also planning a float trip down the Lower Colorado River here in Texas, where we may catch some Texas Cichlids or as we call them Rio Grande Perch.

Cheers


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I am not the best on vieja, but I think that is a black belt.


----------



## jlogan (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool.....

I cought it on the Rio Parismina, about 3 miles from the ocean back in one of the water ways. I also hand caught this little fella:









and one of these

a rear fanged vine snake


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking blackbelt too, the fact it was caught so close to the ocean only makes me think it more ...


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I catch bluegills at my cottage all the time...although most have worms. What temperature do you keep the tank?


----------



## jlogan (Jun 23, 2009)

i kept the tank at room temp, so about 70 when I had them.

I had a long ear, warmouth, blue gill and a red ear. In texas we have like half a dozen varieties.

Eventually I want a 200 gallon and I want to make a "Hill Country" Biotope. I go fishing in the Paluxy, Brazos and Nolan rivers a couple times a month, and there is a such a variety of fish from sunfishes, small and large mouth basses, Guadelupe bass, cats, gars, carp, shiners, and cats. On the lower stretches of the Colorado, and San Marcus rivers you find Texas Cichlids.

I also fish alot on the Sabine, Neches, and Kickapoo creek, so doign a kind of east texas thing would be cool....get me an A. calva!


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

cool!


----------



## lam man48 (Jan 14, 2007)

Have you ever tried keeping a bass In my pond their are some good size baby that i thought about keeping


----------



## jlogan (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a friend who kept a large mouth for a while. If you get them young and get them into a big tank with good filtration and don't over feed i heard theymake pretty good captives.

If i was goign to keep bass I would look into small mouth or go catch one that lives in a river. The bass I catch while wading in rivers around here are small, and the larger ones are in the 3-5 lb range.

These are both from the Paluxy river

















my wife is the bass master









With their smaller size, but more bass like shape, green sunfish or warmouth would be a good choice:









It all depends on where you live, and how big the native races of these particular fishes get in your area.


----------



## jlogan (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't realize you live in allen when i made my last post. IF yuo ever want any sunfish, bring a bucket with a bubbler and I could catch yuo some nice ones.



lam man48 said:


> Have you ever tried keeping a bass In my pond their are some good size baby that i thought about keeping


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Looks like a blackbelt to me too.


----------

